# Born of Hope debut is TOMORROW!



## WonderBroad (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey, all! Don't forget to watch _Born of Hope_ tomorrow, Dec. 1, on www.dailymotion.com or at www.bornofhope.com.

I know I will be watching!


----------



## Halasían (Jan 6, 2017)

I've watched it a few times over the years, and I think the movie is a worthy depiction of the tale.
The acting is a bit rough at times, but overall it was good entertainment.


----------



## Phuc Do (Dec 24, 2017)

What is Born of Hope? Tv series or film? I am too lazy to check it out.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 24, 2017)

Phuc Do said:


> What is Born of Hope? Tv series or film? I am too lazy to check it out.



A Fan-Film based on Tolkien's world. It follows Aragorn's Parents, especially Arathorn, and his family and the Dúnedain.

CL


----------



## Halasían (Dec 25, 2017)

Phuc Do said:


> What is Born of Hope? Tv series or film? I am too lazy to check it out.



Wow... you ARE lazy. You could have been lazier and typed 'Born of Hope' into Google and got the answer. Guess you needed a reason to swear.


----------



## Phuc Do (Dec 31, 2017)

hehe i guess you are right I always find an excuse for swearing.


Halasían said:


> Wow... you ARE lazy. You could have been lazier and typed 'Born of Hope' into Google and got the answer. Guess you needed a reason to swear.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 23, 2018)

I will add that Born of Hope is best watched on a computer. I watched it from YouTube on my 55" UHDTV and it appeared really rough.


----------

